# Amsnag Disabled?



## Snag (Jun 10, 2016)

Can someone else please confirm that Amsnag is not functioning? I tried searching for fares between two city pairs, but nothing's turned up. I just want to confirm that it isn't my faulty internet or computer. Thanks.


----------



## Snag (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh, it appears that Amtrak's site is down. That may explain it.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, the same thing happened to me with Amsnag the other day when Amtrak's site was down.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 13, 2016)

I just got an alert thirteen minutes ago.


----------

